# D League news 9/09



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Flyers Host Final Auditions for 2006-07 Dance Team*

FORT WORTH, Texas, September 8, 2006 - The Fort Worth Flyers will hold final auditions for the 2006-07 FlyGirls dance team presented by Digicom on Saturday, September 9 from 12 p.m. to 4 p.m. at North East Mall, 1101 Melbourne Road, Hurst, TX 76053.

"I am pleased with all of the talented young ladies that are auditioning for the FlyGirls dance team this year," said FlyGirls director and choreographer Tamara Jenkins. "I know it is going to be a fantastic team no matter who is chosen after seeing a great crop of candidates in the preliminaries."

Finalists were chosen after competing in the preliminary round of tryouts held on August 26. Candidates will be evaluated on a variety of attributes including physical appearance, dance ability, personality, energy and poise.

The FlyGirls combine a mix of hip-hop and street jazz for unique, crowd-pleasing performances. Throughout the year, team members will make numerous appearances in the community at various corporate and civic events.

Jenkins will begin her second season as the team's director and choreographer. She has more than 18 years of experience in dance and fitness and has choreographed top award-winning dance team performances for numerous competitions including Showbiz, Starbound, America's Best and the Dallas Cowboy Cheerleaders. Additionally, her choreography has been featured at halftime of the Dallas Mavericks and the Dallas Fury women's basketball team.

The Fort Worth Flyers home opener is Friday, December 1 against the Bakersfield Jam at the Fort Worth Convention Center. The regular season tips off Saturday, November 25 against the Austin Toros in Austin, Texas. For more information, log on to fwflyers.com or call (817) 698-8333.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Davison will be Wolf's right-hand man in Broomfield*

Kent Davison became familiar with the Denver metro area after years coaching in the Jayhawk Community College Conference. When Garden City (Kan.) Community College became too confining, its basketball coach headed west.

"My wife (Pat) and I used to come to Denver when we had to get a taste of the city," Davison said. 

complete article


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*NBA Fair to Visit the New Mexico State Fair*

ALBUQUERQUE, N.M., September 6, 2006 - The NBA Development League Champion Albuquerque Thunderbirds are proud to announce that the NBA Fair will be part of every day at the New Mexico State Fair. The NBA Fair is an interactive, mobile tour that brings the excitement of the NBA to fairs across North America and showcases the attractions, contests, and activities of the National Basketball Association. Highlights include appearances by Danny Granger, Reggie Theus, and Michael Cooper plus performances by Benny the Bull (Chicago Bulls Mascot), the Sacramento Kings Dancers, and Sly the Mascot (New Jersey Nets). Representing the Thunderbirds will be assistant coach Joe Harge, the Storm Chasers Dance & Cheer squad and Trey the mascot.

The appearance schedule for this weekend is as follows:

Friday, September 8th

*Benny the Bull (4:30pm - 5:30pm)

*Trey (T-Birds Mascot) (6:00pm - 7:00pm)

*Storm Chasers (7:00pm - 8:00pm)

*Benny the Bull (9:00pm - 10:00pm)

Saturday, September 9th

*Benny the Bull (1:00pm - 2:00pm)

*Benny the Bull (3:00pm - 4:00pm)

*Trey (T-Birds Mascot) (4:00pm - 5:00pm)

*Storm Chasers (5:00pm - 6:00pm)

*Danny Granger (5:30pm - 7:30pm)

*Benny the Bull (7:30pm - 8:30pm)

Sunday, September 10th

*Benny the Bull (12:00pm - 1:00pm)

*Danny Granger (1:00pm - 3:00pm)

*Trey (T-Birds Mascot) (1:00pm - 2:00pm)

*Storm Chasers (2:00pm - 3:00pm)

*Benny the Bull (3:00pm - 4:00pm)

"The NBA is committed to New Mexico and the Thunderbirds are excited to extend this opportunity to everyone at the State Fair", Thunderbirds team president Billy Widner said.

The Thunderbirds season tips off at home on November 24 against Dennis Johnson and his Austin Toros at 7:00 p.m. Thunderbirds 2006-07 season tickets can be purchased at abqtbirds.com or at the Thunderbirds front office. For premium or group seating call the Thunderbirds office at (505) 265-DUNK.

The D-League continues to develop talent from across all disciplines for the NBA's 30 teams and the entire NBA umbrella. This season, 19 NBA teams assigned 29 players to D-League affiliates. There were also 18 GATORADE Call-Ups from the D-League to the NBA. Additionally, every referee hired by the NBA since 2002 has worked in the D-League, while coaches, athletic trainers and front office executives are also being developed.

The NBA D-League is composed of the Albuquerque Thunderbirds (N.M.), Anaheim Arsenal (Calif.), Arkansas RimRockers (Little Rock), Austin Toros (Texas), Bakersfield Jam (Calif.), Colorado 14ers (Broomfield), Dakota Wizards (Bismarck, N.D.), Fort Worth Flyers (Texas), Idaho Stampede (Boise), Los Angeles D-Fenders (Calif.), Sioux Falls Skyforce (S.D.) and Tulsa 66ers (Okla.).

Designed to help grow the sport of basketball both domestically and internationally, the league also offers fun, family entertainment at affordable prices. For additional information on the NBA Development League, visit NBADLEAGUE.com.

For more information about the Albuquerque Thunderbirds call (505) 265-DUNK or log on to www.abqtbirds.com.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Mark Snider returns as Stampede radio announcer*

BOISE, Idaho (September 8, 2006) - The Idaho Stampede named Mark Snider as their radio play-by-play announcer for the team's home games during its inaugural season in the NBA Development League.

"We are excited to have Mark back on board as the play-by-play announcer for our home games on KFXD AM 630 ", said Stampede General Manager Steve Brandes, "He has a great ability to paint a picture of the action to listeners."

Snider, an Oregon State University graduate, was the play-by-play voice of the Stampede last season on KFXD AM 630. He was also the host of the Idaho Stampede Radio Show in years past.

Snider has also previously done play-by-play for high school football as well as color commentary on Boise State University football and basketball broadcasts. In college, Snider did play-by-play for a number of Oregon State intercollegiate sports including basketball, baseball and volleyball.

Snider was the news and sports director at KAST AM/FM in Astoria, Oregon. He was also a reporter and fill-in sports anchor at KTVB-TV, the NBC affiliate in Boise. Snider has reported for ESPN Radio, Associated Press Radio Sports, WFAN in New York, WMAQ Radio in Chicago, and Sports Radio 560 WQAM in Miami. He has also worked as a producer for the San Francisco Giants Radio Network and KNBR Radio in San Francisco.

The Idaho Stampede will begin their ninth season-of-play on Friday, November 24 at Qwest Arena as a member of the NBA Development League. Individuals and businesses interested in purchasing season tickets, mini-plans, or to learn more about the upcoming season, may contact the Idaho Stampede office at 208-388-4667 or visit www.idahostampede.com.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Michael Cooper to Participate in HOPE Classic as Special Guest*

Albuquerque, N.M., September 8, 2006 - Michael Cooper, head coach of the defending NBA Development League Champion Albuquerque Thunderbirds, will be competing as a special guest in the annual HOPE (Hispanic Organization of Postal Employees) Golf Classic September 15 at Twin Warriors Golf Club at Santa Ana.

Since 2002 the HOPE Classic has raised more than $20,000 in financial aid assistance for local Hispanic students. The organization's goal is to earn $40,000 this year through the Hope Classic for next year's scholarship applicants.

The tournament includes a multitude of different contests ranging from the longest drive to closest to the pin. Package fees range in size and content, starting with an individual entry fee of $150 to the Nambe Package for $2,000, (four players, program ad, rolling message on GPS, tee sponsorship, and more). There are several other packages as well.

Registration for the event begins at 7 a.m., followed by a shotgun start at 8 a.m. The event concludes with an awards luncheon scheduled for 1:30 p.m. For additional information or to register for the event contact Al Casaus at (505)-842-9003 or Mike Flores at (505)-875-3442.

The Thunderbirds season tips off at home on November 24 against Dennis Johnson and his Austin Toros at 7:00 p.m. Thunderbirds 2006-07 season tickets can be purchased at abqtbirds.com or at the Thunderbirds front office. For premium or group seating call the Thunderbirds office at (505) 265-DUNK.

The D-League continues to develop talent from across all disciplines for the NBA's 30 teams and the entire NBA umbrella. This season, 19 NBA teams assigned 29 players to D-League affiliates. There were also 18 GATORADE Call-Ups from the D-League to the NBA. Additionally, every referee hired by the NBA since 2002 has worked in the D-League, while coaches, athletic trainers and front office executives are also being developed.

The NBA D-League is composed of the Albuquerque Thunderbirds (N.M.), Anaheim Arsenal (Calif.), Arkansas RimRockers (Little Rock), Austin Toros (Texas), Bakersfield Jam (Calif.), Colorado 14ers (Broomfield), Dakota Wizards (Bismarck, N.D.), Fort Worth Flyers (Texas), Idaho Stampede (Boise), Los Angeles D-Fenders (Calif.), Sioux Falls Skyforce (S.D.) and Tulsa 66ers (Okla.).

Designed to help grow the sport of basketball both domestically and internationally, the league also offers fun, family entertainment at affordable prices. For additional information on the NBA Development League, visit NBADLEAGUE.com.

For more information about the Albuquerque Thunderbirds call (505) 265-DUNK or log on to www.abqtbirds.com.


----------

